# looking for work in Northern CT



## ESR LLC (Nov 26, 2003)

First year plowing, looking for work. Central Northern CT, will travel some.

Equip:

02 Chevy 2500 HD, 8' Fisher

email- [email protected]
call 860.716.7869

Thanks,

Jon


----------



## thannigan (Nov 26, 2003)

Hey Jon-
I have no work for you, but you should chcek about subing out to the town of enfield. Down here (greenwich) the town hires private subs.
TIM


----------

